# Braking with a stick



## Rambo (Sep 9, 2009)

PORTLAND, Ore. - After a recent traffic ruling requiring bike messengers use hand brakes or "a stick" to stop a fixed gear bicycle, messengers and other bike activists gathered near the Vera Katz East Bank Esplanade to learn the braking skill of stick stopping.

Never heard of this before. Anybody ever try braking with a stick?


----------



## bvibert (Sep 9, 2009)

I like the guy who threw the dead Christmas tree in front of his tire. :lol:


----------



## TheBEast (Sep 9, 2009)

I just don't understand why anyone would want to ride a fixed gear bike.....


----------



## bvibert (Sep 9, 2009)

TheBEast said:


> I just don't understand why anyone would want to ride a fixed gear bike.....



That makes 2 of us.


----------



## umby (Sep 10, 2009)

TheBEast said:


> I just don't understand why anyone would want to ride a fixed gear bike.....



in parts of Boston (Allston and Cambridge more specifically) its kind of like a trend for the hipsters to ride fixies... some can ride them really well... others not so much.


----------



## marcski (Sep 10, 2009)

All I have to say on this matter is:

http://forums.alpinezone.com/60960-performance.html

It says it all!   

I don't think I'd ride a fixie..but I'd think about converting one of my old rides to a singlespeed.


----------

